# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Corellia

## JohnMcCain

Requires: None
Difficulty: Easy

Note: Faction

----------


## JohnMcCain

Requires: Force Push (2 People) - top track only, lower track no requirement
Difficulty: Easy

----------

